
Going to Mars is (relatively) easy; coming back is where it gets tricky - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/going-to-mars-is-relatively-easy-coming-back-is-where-it-gets-tricky/
======
rbanffy
I still think that making the bulk of the vehicle land and then take off is a
bit odd. Sending the fuel/oxygen factory without take off capacity ahead of a
smaller crewed vehicle able to return seems to be a winning solution. The crew
wouldn't need to stay after setting up the factory and other automated
facilities.

I'd also be happier if a couple Dragons are sent ahead with supplies and
landed around the colony site just in case the colonists need a plan B.

Finally, we shouldn't dismiss the cycler vehicle idea. We could, btw, launch
one to test the environmental conditions and validate what we'd need to shield
the crew during the trip. As exposed, the transport vehicles would take much
less time to do the trip, but that has a cost in infrastructure.

------
joss82
Relatively easy? Really?

Going as a human to mars is fucking hard and coming back is even harder.

